# torrox



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

If there is someone on the forum who lives in torrox, would yu do me the greatest favour and get in touch with me, something I would really like to ask and its important to me please.

regards carolle


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Welcome to Spain.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*thank you*

Thank you for that it was really nice of you,Im not there yet, beginning of May I will be there, look forward to it very much.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Keep us all posted. I PMd you that I am only 20 mintues from Torrox Costa and I know exactly where the complex your apartment is in is located (what dreadful English but I can't be bothered to do it again lol).


----------

